# Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen



## hundElungE (4. August 2017)

*Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo an alle Eisbaer User,

ich würde hier gerne ein paar von euren  Erfahrungen bezüglich 
der Eisbaer Pumpe sammeln.

Ich habe jetzt nach ca. 8 Wochen Betrieb störende Pumpengeräusche bei der Eisbaer 360. 
Das Klackern ist bei 7V und 12V deutlich zu hören. 
Geht es anderen Usern auch so, oder hab ich ein Montagsmodell?

Gruß


----------



## Gast20190527 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*

ich höre nichts bei meiner eisbär pumpe und habe sie sogar auf 12v laufen da ich damit CPU und GPU kühle


----------



## Scubaman (9. August 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*

Meine lief von Anfang an konstant auf 7V. Allerdings hatte sie nach ca. 2 Monaten störende Geräusche gemacht. Habe Sie dann für eine Woche auf 12V laufen lassen und den PC im Betrieb zwischendurch vorsichtig zu den Seiten geneigt. Nach ner Weile war das Geräusch wieder weg und sie läuft seit dem wieder auf 7V. Keine Geräusche mehr seit Monaten. Vermute mal, dass da Luft in der Pumpe war.


----------



## hundElungE (9. August 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*

edit: 





Danielneedles schrieb:


> ich höre nichts bei meiner eisbär pumpe und  habe sie sogar auf 12v laufen da ich damit CPU und GPU kühle


Danke für die Antwort.
Wie lange hast du sie schon installiert? Am Anfang war meine auch nicht bemerkbar.
 Ich höre sie jetzt nach bummelig 2 Monaten durch´s geschlossene Gehäuse.
Werde mal den Support anschreiben..

Gruß


----------



## hundElungE (9. August 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*



Scubaman schrieb:


> Meine lief von Anfang an konstant auf 7V. Allerdings hatte sie nach ca. 2 Monaten störende Geräusche gemacht. Habe Sie dann für eine Woche auf 12V laufen lassen und den PC im Betrieb zwischendurch vorsichtig zu den Seiten geneigt. Nach ner Weile war das Geräusch wieder weg und sie läuft seit dem wieder auf 7V. Keine Geräusche mehr seit Monaten. Vermute mal, dass da Luft in der Pumpe war.



Aha! Es klingt bei mir auch deutlich nach Lager-/ Luftgeräuschen - so ein bischen wie bei einer günstigen Aquariumpumpe.
DAS werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren. 
edit: Support Regulierung würde ich mir sehr gerne sparen..
Merci bien


----------



## Gast20190527 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*



hundElungE schrieb:


> edit:
> Danke für die Antwort.
> Wie lange hast du sie schon installiert? Am Anfang war meine auch nicht bemerkbar.
> Ich höre sie jetzt nach bummelig 2 Monaten durch´s geschlossene Gehäuse.
> ...



meine ist schon bestimmt 4 Monate verbaut. Ich hab sie noch vorm Umzug verbaut und wohne schon 3 Monate woanders. Bisher ist da nix zu hören. 

Das mit den Geräuschen nach 2 Monaten habe ich schon oft gelesen


----------



## hundElungE (10. August 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*

Soo, erstmal Danke für alle Antworten.

Hab mich an Scubaman´s Tipp gehalten und den PC gestern schräg gestellt ein paar Stunden laufen lassen.
Nun steht er wieder aufrecht und die störenden Geräusche sind verschwunden.
Super einfache Lösung - ich bin begeistert


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (10. August 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*

Ja das kommt bei der Eisbaer ab und an mal vor. Entlüften und es ist wieder weg. In Härtefällen muss man die Eisbaer mal ausbauen und richtig schütteln etc.


----------



## hundElungE (17. August 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*

Moin nochmal,

das Geräusch hat sich leider wieder eingestellt.
Als erstes habe ich die Pumpe samt Radi ausgebaut, wieder an 12V angeschlossen und alle Luftblasen ans Sichtfenster geschüttelt. 
Im ausgebauten Zustand gab es dann erstmal keine klackernden Geräusche, wenn die Pumpe oberhalb des Radis lag. 
In meinem Case ist sie halt unterhalb eingebaut und erzeugt dann wieder das Klackern.

So, nun eine praktische Frage: Wie entlüfte ich das Ding?
Der Werksfüllstand ist auf dem Foto zu sehen. 
Da der Fillport aber nie der höchste Punkt im System ist, wie kann ich die letzten 2-3ml nachfüllen?
Vllcht hat da jemand ein Tipp für mich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hundElungE (20. August 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*



AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Ja das kommt bei der Eisbaer ab und an mal vor. Entlüften und es ist wieder weg. In Härtefällen muss man die Eisbaer mal ausbauen und richtig schütteln etc.



Ich glaube, ich habe hier mehr als ein Härtefall..


----------



## 101BRAINs (20. August 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*

Bei mir war die Eiswolf Pumpe die Erste, die Geräusche machte. Inzwischen ist auch die Eisbaer betroffen. Manchmal hat es geholfen, den Rechner zu schütteln oder auf die Seite zu legen und beide Pumpen wieder mal temporär auf 12 Volt zu betreiben oder mal abwechselnd nur eine von beiden Pumpen. Seit paar Tagen hilft aber auch das nicht mehr, beide Pumpen machen eklige Geräusche. Gestern hab ich dann mal fast zwei Stunden herumgebastelt, geschüttelt, gedreht und einen Kopfstand gemacht mit dem Ergebnis, dass heute plötzlich die Eiswolf Pumpe unhörbar mit 7 V ihr Ding macht. Die Eisbaer Pumpe dagegen musste ich abklemmen. Wird aber in ein paar Tagen sicher wieder anders sein und wieder beginnt der Affentanz um die Sache von den Geräuschen zu befreien. Das kann's doch echt nicht sein! Was sich in der Werbung so toll anhörte entpuppt sich als totale Fehlkonstruktion...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (20. August 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> ich höre nichts bei meiner eisbär pumpe und habe sie sogar auf 12v laufen da ich damit CPU und GPU kühle


Bei 12 Volt ist die eindeutig lauter als meine Laing DDC 1T Plus auf einem Shoggy mit 12 Volt und gerade bei Letzterer wird behauptet, das sie laut ist.  

Ich lasse mich überraschen was da noch auf mich zukommt bei 7 Volt ist bisher aus dem Gehäuse nichts zu hören... hab den Eisbär schließlich erst seit knapp einen Monat, aber sofern sie anfängt wie das Tier laut zu "brummen" um Partner anzulocken bekommt die Laing wieder den Zuschlag.


----------



## hundElungE (20. August 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*

@ 101Brains: Ja, schütteln und schräglegen kann kein Dauerzustand sein.
Das möchte man sich bei dem Preis auch nicht antun, wie ich finde.

 Mal sehen, Montag geht sie in die RMA zu Alternate.
Als Ersatz kühlt z.Z. ein Alpine 64 pro  nicht schlecht im Übrigen für 9,99€.

Da rattert und rattert das Köpfchen schon wieder,war doch grad erst fertig mit dem Aufrüsten 

Aber ganz ehrlich, sollte sich das Ersatzmodel auch als laut herausstellen nach ein paar Wochen Laufzeit
gäbe es ja nur wenige Alternativen...
Alt.1: Geräusche akzeptieren^^
Alt.2: PC schräg legen, schütteln, auf den Kopf stellen? Pumpe ausbauen, um besser zu schütteln ?
Alt.3: Pumpe, AGB, Kühler, Schläuche, Fittings ect. um den vorhandenen Radiator rumbauen??
 Wäre ja wie ein ST30 Radiator für 140€ gekauft zu haben.
Alles nicht mein Fall.
Alt.4 : Wieder Luftkühlen. So´n  Brocken 3 ist vllcht spannend, ist aber auch nochmal nen Fuffi - und war auch so nicht geplant.

Zusammengefasst wenn man Alt. 1 & 2 nicht akzeptieren möchte so wie ich würde der Spass kosten:
 Eisbaer 360 140€,
Cpu Übergangs Kühler 10€
Alt.4 Luftkühlung 50€
Alt.3 Custom Loop um den vorhandenen Radiator für bummelig nochmal 160€? 

Zusammengerechnet kostet
Alternative 4  dann 200€, und ich hab am Ende nen Brocken 3 o.ä. meinetwegen.
Alternative 3 Custom Loop für irgendwas über 300€??
Das RMA Porto hab ich jetzt mal weggelassen, das macht den Bock nicht mehr viel fetter.

Sollte sich das so oder so ähnlich abspielen, würde ich mir doch recht veräppelt vorkommen..
*Daher hoffe ich doch, dass das alles noch gut ausgeht mit der RMA.*

Schönen Abend

P.S.: Gut zu wissen,  dass noch andere mit ihrem PC dastehen und ihn schütteln^^

edit 24.08.: Schnellste RMA Abwicklung die ich bisher erlebt habe.
           Dienstag eingeschickt und
           heute kommt per " Vorabumtausch " schon eine neue Eisbaer. 
           Man behält sich allerdings vor, bei falscher Reklamation die Neue in Rechnung zu stellen. 
           Kann ich ja nur hoffen dass die alte beim Testen auch schön rattert^^


----------



## hundElungE (28. September 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*

Moin,

nun hat die Ersatzeisbaer nach vier Wochen auch angefangen zu rattern. 
Das hat sich für mich leider zu einem  echt enttäuschenden, überteuerten Produkt entwickelt.
Definitiv KEINE Silent Empfehlung....


Grüße


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (28. September 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*

Mein Eisbär flüstert jetzt schon 2 Monate bei 7 Volt... nur um mal ein Gegenbeispiel zu nennen.


----------



## Narbennarr (28. September 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*

Ich hatte zwei zum Review hier und die laufen seitdem (eine zum Release, eine im März) ohne Murren. Ist aber nicht von der Hand zuweisen, dass ALC offenbar ein Paar Probleme mit ihren Pumpen hat, sowohl im Eisbaer, Silent Loop, also auch Eispumpe...deswegen ist der Tausch per RMA offenbar auch sehr unkompliziert !


----------



## hundElungE (28. September 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Mein Eisbär flüstert jetzt schon 2 Monate bei 7 Volt... nur um mal ein Gegenbeispiel zu nennen.



Ja das ist dann wohl Serienstreuung.
Ich hatte jetzt ja auch nur 2 Modelle was nicht besonders aussagekräftig ist.
Mit hin und her kippen gehts ja dann auch wieder, enttäuschend für mich ist´s trotzdem..



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwei zum Review hier und die laufen  seitdem (eine zum Release, eine im März) ohne Murren. Ist aber nicht von  der Hand zuweisen, dass ALC offenbar ein Paar Probleme mit ihren Pumpen  hat, sowohl im Eisbaer, Silent Loop, also auch Eispumpe...deswegen ist  der Tausch per RMA offenbar auch sehr unkompliziert !



Ja die RMA war sehr unkompliziert. 

Die jetzige ist auch leiser als das erste Modell, aber auf dem Schreibtisch kann der PC trotzdem nicht mehr stehen bleiben. 
Gibt zwar schlimmeres, wünsche mir aber keine Einschränkungen bei dem Preis.

Grüße und danke für Rege Beteiligung hier


----------



## NotAnExit (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*

Ich habe mir die Eisbär (280) im November bei amazon bestellt, dachte noch "wird schon klappen, sind ja nur zwei Rezensionen mit lauter Pumpe".

Ich hätte es wissen müssen (ich kenne mein Glück normalerweise ). Nicht mal ein Monat, da ging es los. Gehäuse kippen half kurz, dann ging es weiter. Habe sie dann ausgebaut, weil es so laut wurde, dass ich dachte, die Pumpe fällt gleich auseinander. Geht jetzt zurück, habe die Enermax Liqtech 240 wieder eingebaut, die ich glücklicherweise noch nicht über die Kleinanzeigen verkauft hatte.


----------



## hell046 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*

Also ich hatte auch anfangs Probleme mit dem Eisbär 360. Probleme wie bei manchen ein ratterndes Geräusch der Pumpe. Leider auch noch bei 7V. Anfrage an den Support und ein bisschen Recherche, es müssen Luftblasen sein die sich an ungünstiger Stelle gefangen haben. 

Also Eisbär raus, in dem Zuge wollte ich sowieso die Schläuche wechseln weil sie etwas zu kurz waren und neu befüllt. Öfters den Block geschüttelt und die restliche kleine Luftblase die übrig war, aus dem Block in den Rad "transportiert" wo sie nicht stört. Seit dem ist der Eisbär bei 12V und bei 7V flüsterleise. Bei 12V hört man noch minimal das surren der Pumpe, bei 7V hört man nichts mehr. Da sind auch die NB-Eloop Lüfter/Silent Wings 3 lauter. Also kann ich so gesehen nicht meckern. 

Wer Probleme hat, sollte also erstmal akribisch den Block entlüften. Schütteln und drehen hilft.


----------



## Nod88 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*



hell046 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte auch anfangs Probleme mit dem Eisbär 360. Probleme wie bei manchen ein ratterndes Geräusch der Pumpe. Leider auch noch bei 7V. Anfrage an den Support und ein bisschen Recherche, es müssen Luftblasen sein die sich an ungünstiger Stelle gefangen haben.
> 
> Also Eisbär raus, in dem Zuge wollte ich sowieso die Schläuche wechseln weil sie etwas zu kurz waren und neu befüllt. Öfters den Block geschüttelt und die restliche kleine Luftblase die übrig war, aus dem Block in den Rad "transportiert" wo sie nicht stört. Seit dem ist der Eisbär bei 12V und bei 7V flüsterleise. Bei 12V hört man noch minimal das surren der Pumpe, bei 7V hört man nichts mehr. Da sind auch die NB-Eloop Lüfter/Silent Wings 3 lauter. Also kann ich so gesehen nicht meckern.
> 
> Wer Probleme hat, sollte also erstmal akribisch den Block entlüften. Schütteln und drehen hilft.



Ich hatte meine Eisbaer360 im Januar verbaut, nach ca 5 Wochen hat die Pumpe dann Geräusche gemacht.
Meine Lösung war die selbe, habe neue Schläuche verbaut weil die Originalen zu kurz waren und neu befüllt. Es muss nur gut entlüftet werden und ausreichend befüllt.

 Seitdem habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit der Pumpe. Sie läuft bei mir auf 1800 U/min.


----------



## Scubaman (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*

Womit befüllt ihr die Kreisläufe neu? Einfach destilliertes Wasser? Oder noch irgendein Zusatz dazu?


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*

Wenn man kein Alu im Kreislauf hat reicht destiliertes Wasser, um aber den letzten Rest an Zweifel noch auszuräumen, schadet es nicht wenn zb richtig dosiert zb Innovatek Protect oder Double Protect Ultra dem Kreislauf man hinzufügt.
Wichtig ist auch, dass deine Schläuche weichmacherfrei sind, wie ZMT von EK oder Noropren von Tygon!


----------



## hell046 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*

Keine Bedenken wegen Algenbildung oder etwas in der Richtung? Ich würde da schon etwas beigeben.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*

Ich habe keine Bedenken, weil ich jahrelang bei meiner Custom Kühlung nur Osmosewasser ohne Zusätze genutzt habe... Gubbys (also Lebewesen) hatte ich auch keine über die Jahre.


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*



hell046 schrieb:


> Keine Bedenken wegen Algenbildung oder etwas in der Richtung? Ich würde da schon etwas beigeben.



Wenn man Ablägerungen im System hat dann sind das zu 99,999999999% Weichmacher wie eben hier auch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PVC Masterkleer ~ 3 jahr kein Wasser Wechsel 
Ich hatte sehr viel freunde beim Putzen der Wakue
Deswegen nur mehr ZMT oder NOROPREN


----------



## hell046 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*

Masterkleer hat doch jetzt auch Schläuche ohne Weichmacher, zumindest hab ich das irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*

Da spricht einer vom Masterkleer BPA free... tja das ist er tatsächlich, aber es wurde jediglich ein Weichmacher mit einem anderen Weichmacher ersetzt.


----------



## hell046 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*

So ist das also, gut zu wissen. Dann wird der schonmal nicht mehr besorgt...


----------



## chriscosk (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*

Besitze die Alphacool Eisbär 280, läuft seid über 2 Jahren ohne Probleme. Jetzt hab ich auch Pumpengeräusche, aber sehe im Sichtfenster das auch Wasser fehlt. Mal sehen ob Entlüften und Nachfüllen ausreicht.


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer / Pumpengeräusch / Eure Erfahrungen*

Sollte es, wenn du nicht zu lange wartest...die DC-LT mögen es gar nicht mit zu wenig Wasser zu laufen  Paar tröpfchen dest. Wasser aus dem nächsten Supermarkt sollen reichen


----------

